
Wing Launches America’s First Commercial Drone Delivery Service to Homes - caseyf7
https://medium.com/wing-aviation/wing-launches-americas-first-commercial-drone-delivery-service-to-homes-in-christiansburg-f8e8c3b2bb47
======
caseyf7
The dropline must help with the noise, but it would be helpful to know how
much noise these things make.

